# kitten at 9 days old



## charlene25 (Nov 1, 2009)

here are some pics of the kitten now 9 days old, hes weighing in at 11 oz so roughly 0.312 kgs or 312 grams lil podge lol. his eyes have begun to open now and he seems to enjoy layin on my chest whilst mum has a break from him now and then in the day


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

awww how adorable!!! im getting quite excited about having kittens now! glad he is doing well and mum


----------



## charlene25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you, its her 3rd litter but its just as exciting each time  this is her last tho going to get her done as soon as shes able to be.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless gorgeous,


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I love that little spotty belly


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely Pics..


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

toooo cute, iv always wanted a silver tabby, thya always so guwjuss


----------



## charlene25 (Nov 1, 2009)

dellie_4eva said:


> toooo cute, iv always wanted a silver tabby, thya always so guwjuss


well he is looking for a home for when hes ready to leave mummy cat


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Those kittens are so cute! How tiny. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Adorable I want x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute photos. Its hard to believe they are all that tiny at one time.


----------

